#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Do you have Experience on Night Camping with Mountain view

## Medusa

Hey guys :Smile: , Still i am searching for a perfect place for night camping with cool climate in Sri Lanka. It's good if there's a mountain view too. We are nearly more than 10 friends.So do you love to help me!  :Embarrassment: 
share your suggestions in the comments.

----------


## Assassin

Wherever you planned night camp, add BBQ arrangements with it. Spice up your camp night!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Medusa

Thank you assassin i will consider your suggestions.

----------


## MDilbara

This is the best ever person you can ask for.

M J Ashik Ahamed | Facebook 





> Hey guys, Still i am searching for a perfect place for night camping with cool climate in Sri Lanka. It's good if there's a mountain view too. We are nearly more than 10 friends.So do you love to help me! 
> share your suggestions in the comments.

----------


## Medusa

Thank you. I will contact with him.

----------


## Dhiya

I want to prefer a place for you. Why don't you plan a night camping at Adara Hantha's first peak?

----------


## Moana

> Hey guys, Still i am searching for a perfect place for night camping with cool climate in Sri Lanka. It's good if there's a mountain view too. We are nearly more than 10 friends.So do you love to help me! 
> share your suggestions in the comments.


Go for giritale lakeside, this doesn't have a mountain view however you'll just enjoy if you set a bonfire there. Although elephants and crocodiles roam there at night it will be pretty adventurous!

----------


## Bhavya

> Hey guys, Still i am searching for a perfect place for night camping with cool climate in Sri Lanka. It's good if there's a mountain view too. We are nearly more than 10 friends.So do you love to help me! 
> share your suggestions in the comments.


I didn't experience any night camping but I had bonfire night experience at Giritale lake. It was one of the amazing experience I had in my life.

----------

